# Beer - Discussion and Aspects About it



## leandroab (Oct 13, 2009)

So, I was studying some calculus (talk about something new... ) and I suddenly craved beer. So I ran (literally, is was actually psyched about a beer can.. Yeah I'm pathetic) towards my fridge and grabbed a Malzbier. Put it inside the freezer (yes, Brazilians like sub-zero-cold beer). So about 30 min later I grab it and star drinking it... 

Then I started thinking about it, about the various types of beer, and how Brazilian beer sucks so much. The most popular form of beer here is pilsen. And 99.99% of the pilsen beer made here are utterly disgusting. They have this really harsh taste, that resembles corn. Then I started experimenting and buying the expensive, imported stuff... From all over the world... And I came to a conclusion that I LOVE beer... Especially dark ones (porter/stout).

So what is your favorite type of beer? Brand? How do you like to have it? (cold, room temperature, meh). What stuff do you like to eat with it?

And I mean when you want to appreciate it, not when you're at a tailgate party or something and you're shoving down "bud lights" puke

Some of my favs:

1- Guinness 
2- Leffe (blonde)
3- Erdinger
4- Fuller's London Porter (well, it's better than the Brazilian ones)
5- Mackeson Stout (God... it's so good)


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 13, 2009)

I'd say Stella Artois, Crown Lager, LaTrappe Dubbel/Quadrupel, and i'll also second your Leffe 

I love beer, though i haven't been trying much of any liquor since i stopped working in my bottle shop  Kinda sucks, cos i LOOOOVE trying liquor.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 13, 2009)

Budweiser
Kronenbourg 1664
London Pride



I can't drink beer warm though, tis yuck 

Has to be iiiiiiice coooooold


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 13, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Budweiser



Not to rag on your taste, but i can't stand ol' Bud  Tastes like piss-water with a touch of backwash to me.

I will agree with you on the cold aspect though


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 13, 2009)

I like bud light and newcastle brown... heiney's good too  It's gonna be a while until I can drink freely though. The last time I drank was for my birthday and my dad allowed it... hell he bought the beer for all of us xD


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 13, 2009)

Heiney is good 

Bud is my favourite! So drinkable


----------



## FretWizard88 (Oct 13, 2009)

Fat Tire
Shocktop 

Wheat Beer is Tasty!


----------



## Hawksmoor (Oct 13, 2009)

Good to see Belgian beers up there. Y'all try Duvel, Westvleteren and Orval. Those are some fine Belgian beers.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 13, 2009)

Hawksmoor said:


> Duvel



YES! I _knew_ there was something i was missing. Absolutely stunningly good beer, Duvel.


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 13, 2009)

Hawksmoor said:


> Good to see Belgian beers up there. Y'all try Duvel, Westvleteren and Orval. Those are some fine Belgian beers.



if they sell those at my convienience store, I'll try em one of these days.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 13, 2009)

I really need to start drinking, I feel like such a noob


----------



## yellowv (Oct 13, 2009)

I drink TONS of Bud Light. Smooth and refreshing. Drinking one right now. Far from the best beer, but it's cheap and refreshing. My favorite would probably be Dogfish Head 90min IPA, but at $12 for a 4pk I don't drink much of it.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Oct 13, 2009)

-mouse- said:


> if they sell those at my convienience store, I'll try em one of these days.



That, or I'll mail some to you. Anything to spread the knowledge that the Belgian beer culture is , if not the best, probably one of the liveliest in the world. It's one of the few things my country can be proud of.


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 13, 2009)

that and your waffles.


----------



## crayzee (Oct 13, 2009)

- Budweiser (from the Czech Republic, not the Anheuser-Busch abberation of beer);
- Pilsener Urquell (from Pilsen ;-));
- Bischoff Premium Pils, brewed near my hometown;
- Prinzregent Luitpold Weißbier, THE most drinkable wheatbeer I've ever encountered!
- La Guillotine, from la Belgique (2 thumbs up to Hawksmoor!), 9,3%! NOT for the weak, but not just strong but also very tasty!

I prefer my beer cold and on a standalone basis, except for wheatbeer, goes along well with light food during summertime. Nerdism at its best, making a science out of drinking beer...;-)!
CHEERS!


----------



## leandroab (Oct 13, 2009)

I really wanted to try the Arrogant Bastard...... People say it's strong... Looks pretty good...

A friend of the family came from belgium on March, and brought us shittons of beer.. Some very exquisite ones. Belgium surely has one of the best beers in the world!


----------



## budda (Oct 13, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> I really need to start drinking, I feel like such a noob



it is *incredibly* over-rated.

I'm not a huge fan of beer. I like light, cold beers - I can drink more of them, at a higher pace.

When I drink, unless it's a 2-beer-hang-out night, it's to get drunk. And I prefer to get drunk off some Cap'n Cola lol.


----------



## Ckackley (Oct 13, 2009)

Yuengling has been put on earth straight form the heavens. 
Harps is a close runner up.
Newcastle is yummy .
Killians red will work in a pinch ..


----------



## COBHC (Oct 13, 2009)

I always buy atleast 1 new beer when i buy so theres alot i like.

Off the top of my head.

Fin Du Monde ( Brewed in Quebec I beleive , all their other flavours from that company are equally as good )
Dead Guy's Ale ( amazing , just tried it this weekend )
Okanagan Spring Porter ( smoothest super dark beer ive had in awhile )
Newcastle Brown
Innis & Gunn Original ( aged in oak wiskey barrels , very sweet taste to it , very tasty )
Sapporo ( one of my fav really light beers )


----------



## mlp187 (Oct 13, 2009)

I prefer Guinness and Coors Light. 

I enjoy steak with both beers @ super cold temeratures. 

Furthermore, there is something unbelievably amazing about a room temperature Guinness and Snickers. Try it!


----------



## JBroll (Oct 13, 2009)

Arrogant Bastard (Oaked if you can get your hands on it... Stone's 13th Anniversary, although highly unlikely, would be great too), Belhaven Wee Heavy, Great Divide's Imperial Stout (Yeti, I think it's called), Old Foghorn, and Old Rasputin will take good care of you.

Jeff


----------



## White Cluster (Oct 13, 2009)

for Duvel
La Chouffe is another great one
Right now my fridge is stocked with Sam Adams Oktoberfest..

If I'm at a bar it's Guinness provided the bartender knows a good pour.


----------



## matttttYCE (Oct 14, 2009)

Give me some Blue Moon or Fat Tire any/every day of the week! Also, I really like Fire Station 5 Fire Boat Amber Ale and Golden Brigade Blonde Ale but have only had them on occasion as they really would get old. Hell, I don't even know if I can still find em.

I really need to try more beers. It's quite sad when the majority of your friends think either Bud, Miller, or Coors lights are some of the better beers! Also mind-boggling.


----------



## leandroab (Oct 14, 2009)

mlp187 said:


> Furthermore, there is something unbelievably amazing about a room temperature Guinness and Snickers. Try it!



That's interesting! I have to try it out! 

Anyways, there is something about "light" beers that I really DON'T like about... No matter what brand, they always taste funny... And most regular beers taste like piss water... So if I actually want to get drunk, then fuck the beer, bring the vodka! It makes me sad that I can't find affordable good beer here. I mean there IS one or two (literally) brands that are acceptable, but after you taste the real deal, everything else starts tasting like shit... Same thing happened with chocolate. After tasting some of the finest ones ever made (my dad works with chocolate, he knows the stuff. I mean selected cocoa beans from different countries, selected special milk, etc...) a hershey bar now tastes like vomit...

Anyways, just had a Guinness and some steak last night... There's something about stouts and meat that says "Oh yeah" about it!


----------



## Harry (Oct 14, 2009)

I love me some Australian beers:

Carlton Cold
Carlton Draught
James Boag Premium
Crown Lager


I never really found Heineken to be that good to be honest.
And again on Aussie beer, I never found the appeal of Victoria Bitter, I honestly think it tastes pretty foul.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Oct 14, 2009)

Two more excellent beers:
Delirium Tremens
Barbar


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 14, 2009)

Swiss beer....



-Belle de Genève
-Blonde 25
-Boxer
-Brasserie des Franches-Montagnes
-Brasserie des Murailles
-Calanda
-Calvinus
-Cardinal
-Docteur Gab's
-Egger
-Eichhof Klosterbrau, Lucerne
-Falken
-Feldschlösschen
-Felsenau
-Haldengut
-Hürlimann
-Ittinger Klosterbrau
-Locher
-Müller Bräu, Baden
-Orforte, Montagnes Neuchâteloises
-Rosengarten
-Sierrevoise
-Tell
-Valaisanne
-Wädi-Brau, Wädenswil 
-Warteck, Bâle
-Weizentrumpf


----------



## jymellis (Oct 14, 2009)

when i darnk i liked warsteiner dunkel

my favorite was hanfblute.its made from marijuana. my wife got it for me in russia. i still have 1 bottle. it says its made in switzerland! good stuff. but i quit drinking 2 years ago.


----------



## Varcolac (Oct 14, 2009)

COBHC said:


> Innis & Gunn


One thousand times yes. Love this beer. It's easily my favourite bottled beer. 

Draught, I like weird guest ales. Some pubs that I frequent often have weird-arse stuff on the taps. There was a stout called "Centurion" which was pretty good, but the list of strange new beers goes in to the dozens. If there's nothing weird on tap, I usually have a Broadside or a London Pride.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 14, 2009)

jymellis said:


> when i darnk i liked warsteiner dunkel
> 
> my favorite was hanfblute.its made from marijuana. my wife got it for me in russia. i still have 1 bottle. it says its made in switzerland! good stuff. but i quit drinking 2 years ago.



yep its swiss made, they also make t shirts out of canabis...

This is the man who started with canabis related products in switzerland, Bernard Rappaz..

Canabis itself to smoke is illegal in switzerland






BTW appenzeller is a part of switzerland in which they also produce some epic cheese






and also the famous ''viande séchée des grisons''


----------



## jymellis (Oct 14, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> yep its swiss made, they also make t shirts out of canabis...
> 
> This is the man who started with canabis related products in switzerland, Bernard Rappaz..
> 
> ...


 
hells yeah! whats that last stuff? looks tasty. what happened to your myspace?


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 14, 2009)

Dried beef raw meet...

Myspace + facebook = delated both, got tired of crap and fake people


----------



## jymellis (Oct 14, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Dried beef raw meet...
> 
> Myspace + facebook = delated both, got tired of crap and fake people


 
dried beef raw meat? do you cook it or eat it as is like jerky? and understandable about the myspace/facebook. you still doin S.L.?


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 14, 2009)

jymellis said:


> dried beef raw meat? do you cook it or eat it as is like jerky? and understandable about the myspace/facebook. you still doin S.L.?



same stuff but not as dry as jerky and no, no time for sl anymore, my only real friend took over my virtual business in there...


----------



## jymellis (Oct 14, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> same stuff but not as dry as jerky and no, no time for sl anymore, my only real friend took over my virtual business in there...


 
wow you mean you have a real friend, im still pondering that one


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 14, 2009)

jymellis said:


> wow you mean you have a real friend, im still pondering that one



I have 1 and I rarely see him...

His myspace http://www.myspace.com/sanxueshan

Other then that all the people who call themselfes my friends are my friends because I'm hufschmid and they pretend and always want to know stuff about my guitars and are 100% fake....


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Oct 14, 2009)

Beer's gross. I'll stick to vodka


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 14, 2009)

xmetalhead69 said:


> Beer's gross. I'll stick to vodka



I dont drink 

I'm a tea drinker


----------



## jymellis (Oct 14, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I have 1 and I rarely see him...
> 
> His myspace John Mos (John Mos) | MySpace
> 
> Other then that all the people who call themselfes my friends are my friends because I'm hufschmid and they pretend and always want to know stuff about my guitars and are 100% fake....


 
thats why im a hermit lol.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 14, 2009)

jymellis said:


> thats why im a hermit lol.



Same here, lonely man, always, all the time....

I dont care less, humans are too bad in most cases 

I think the ''real friends'' stuff dissapeared in the 90's, of our days this does not exist anymore, its all about ''money'' and ''self rewarding''


----------



## jymellis (Oct 14, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Same here, lonely man, always, all the time....
> 
> I dont care less, humans are too bad in most cases
> 
> I think the ''real friends'' stuff dissapeared in the 90's, of our days this does not exist anymore, its all about ''money'' and ''self rewarding''


 
i never had real friends even in the 90s. i have kids to keep me company. as for money, i have none cuz i have the company of my kids, and all my rewarding goes to them lol.


----------



## budda (Oct 14, 2009)

It's good to have friends in the real world 

I think I may have a beer this weekend, with one of my best friends.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 14, 2009)

budda said:


> It's good to have friends in the real world
> 
> I think I may have a beer this weekend, with one of my best friends.



Oh man, I wish I could say that, you're lucky to have ''real'' friends


----------



## Nick (Oct 14, 2009)

leffe (all varietys)
weisteffan (sP?)
All brands of Williams Brothers ale particularly Red and 80 shilling.
Deuchars IPA
Sam Smiths IPA
Sam Smiths Organic lager
Isle of Colonsay brewery 80 shilling
Chimay blue

I like a dark, complex flavoursome ale and im deffinetly a snob about it.

as far as 'normal' beer go's i enjoy sam adams and desperados.

I actually really enjoy a few beers while im cooking lol


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 14, 2009)

Purists dont really consider this as beer because of its added aromas, but I swear you must try this


----------



## Flux_Architect (Oct 14, 2009)

1. Abita Ale Turbodog
2. Red Hook ESB
3. Fuller's ESB
4. Maredsous
5. 'Chelada (regular beer with bloody mary mix)


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Oct 14, 2009)

I view beer as an art form. I dont like getting drunk. I just enjoy the taste of a delicious fine brew. I love the big ones. IPA's, Double IPA's, Russian Imperial Stouts, Black IPA's, Barleywines, and anything else I happen to fancy.

Not bad for someone who isnt 21 yet

This is my favorite one here:








hufschmid said:


> Purists dont really consider this as beer because of its added aromas, but I swear you must try this



Lambics are friggin alcoholic juice


----------



## Hawksmoor (Oct 14, 2009)

> Lambics are friggin alcoholic juice



They are considered girly drinks in Belgium, but I often drink some on hot summer days.


----------



## Schotter (Oct 14, 2009)

You talk about beer?

Now listen to a human of a nation which knows what REAL beer is.
GERMAN BEER IS THE BEST!
It is not that remarkable that the biggest Heavy Metal Festival on earth (WACKÖÖÖÖÖN!) is located in germany and not in Sweden or some of the other "countrys of heavy metal". It´s ´cause of the beer 
When you are in germany, you can try Beck´s or Haake Beck beer, it´s the beer of a brewery next to me.
Or THE TRUEST BEER:





by the way: i´ve got a can of Wacken Skoal now direct front of my screen, i can buy it every day of the year at the gas station


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 14, 2009)

Schotter said:


> You talk about beer?
> 
> Now listen to a human of a nation which knows what REAL beer is.
> GERMAN BEER IS THE BEST!
> ...



 germans and beer, all a history, pretty much a 100% beer epic country


----------



## mlp187 (Oct 14, 2009)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> This is my favorite one here:


 
I live about 3 miles away from this brewery. They have a restaurant inside too. For a company that can brew w/ the best of them they sure has hell make bland food. And it's way overpriced. But... after several beers I'll eat anything because I get insane beer munchies!


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 14, 2009)

Occasionaly when I do drink,

My favourite beer is from belgium....

I love the taste of those old awk barrels in which they let the beer rest like when they make high quality wine...


----------



## Hawksmoor (Oct 14, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Occasionaly when I do drink,
> 
> My favourite beer is from belgium....
> 
> I love the taste of those old awk barrels in which they let the beer rest like when they make high quality wine...


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 14, 2009)

This is what babies must be drinking


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 14, 2009)

Over here in some places you can drink a boot of beer....

1.5 or 2 liters


----------



## Hawksmoor (Oct 14, 2009)

Heineken is watered down horse piss


----------



## Stargazer (Oct 14, 2009)

_"and how Brazilian beer sucks so much."

_Sorry, but have you ever drink EISENBAHN ?
Artesanal Beer from Blumenau -SC - Brazil?

I think that you change you rmind after this._

Presents ! My first one - EISENBANH STRONG GOLDEN ALE
_


----------



## matttttYCE (Oct 14, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Over here in some places you can drink a boot of beer....
> 
> 1.5 or 2 liters


 

Dassss Boooooooooooooooooooooooot!


----------



## CentaurPorn (Oct 14, 2009)

Heiny, stella, Corona, and Rickards White for me. I generally like a light bear as I don't feel as bloated after having a few.


----------



## alex103188 (Oct 14, 2009)

There's a local brewery in oregon called Deschutes and I love just about everything they make!

Microbrewz ftw!!


----------



## leandroab (Oct 14, 2009)

Stargazer said:


> _"and how Brazilian beer sucks so much."
> 
> _Sorry, but have you ever drink EISENBAHN ?
> Artesanal Beer from Blumenau -SC - Brazil?
> ...





leandroab said:


> (...) It makes me sad that I can't find affordable good beer here. I mean there IS one or two (literally) brands that are acceptable, (...)



These include small breweries such as Baden-Baden and Eisenbanh, which are actually pretty amazing. How could I forget about those!!


----------



## Stargazer (Oct 14, 2009)

Great!!

You spent much money but...
be drunk faster.

And personaly ... *Strong gotta perfect smell and taste*.

I love it, I relly do.


----------



## Heavy Ed (Oct 14, 2009)

right now I'm sippin on a Miller light  cuz its the only thing in my fridge. (some friends left it here last week) Anyway some of my favs are

Guiness
Shocktop (any wheat ale actually)
Leinenkuegals (ithink thats how its spelled) Fireside Nutbrown
Sierra Nevada (anything of theirs)
Miller High Life ( I just love this beer)
and my local brewery Lionshead/Stegmaier 
new owner took over a few years ago and everything they've been putting out is pretty damn good and loads cheaper than the crappy namebrands.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 15, 2009)

xmetalhead69 said:


> Beer's gross. I'll stick to vodka



I don't agree that beer is gross, but i _do_ love a nice Vodka... 



leftyguitarjoe said:


> I view beer as an art form. I dont like getting drunk. I just enjoy the taste of a delicious fine brew. I love the big ones. IPA's, Double IPA's, Russian Imperial Stouts, Black IPA's, Barleywines, and anything else I happen to fancy.
> 
> Not bad for someone who isnt 21 yet
> 
> ...



I really want to try some fucking Russian beer, but nowhere here sells it 



Hawksmoor said:


> Heineken is watered down horse piss



Yes. It is 

Also; Corona is alcoholic piss-water with a quadruple the necessary amount of preservative.


----------



## leandroab (Oct 15, 2009)

Can anyone recommend me a good Ambar ale?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Oct 15, 2009)

Im expensive 
My favorites

1) Westvleteren 12
2) Saint Bernardus 12
3) Spaten Optimator
4) Spaten Octoberfest
5) Abbey/Brassere Des Rocs Blond
6) Sammy Claus (spelling?)
7) Chimay (Blue)
8) Hobgoblin
9) Chimay Tripel
10) Rochefort 10

I am not big on hops, but I respect and admire that which is the Oaked Arrogant Bastard, and Double Bastard. Which is EXTREME amounts of hops.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Oct 16, 2009)

Its a pretty typical bogan Aussie thing to say but I LOVE VB on tap 

I didnt really start drinking beer til I was like 19/20, before that it was all spirits. I have since seen the light

Other beers I enjoy are Coopers Red, Pure Blonde, Carlton Dry, Carlton Draught etc. The Lowenbrau Pub in the city has some great german beer. Things always get messy when we go there, I blame the giant glasses 

Chang beer from Thailand is awesome but the Chang in Australia isn't the real stuff, I was bitterly disappointed when i got back and found out it was 4.6 % instead of 6.3% and tasted completely different


----------



## JBroll (Oct 16, 2009)

leandroab said:


> Can anyone recommend me a good Ambar ale?



Fat Tire is very frequently recommended here.

Jeff


----------



## Scootman1911 (Oct 16, 2009)

My favorites would have to be Blue Moon, Fat Tire, Rolling Rock, and Miller High Life


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 16, 2009)

jymellis said:


> when i darnk i liked warsteiner dunkel
> 
> my favorite was hanfblute.its made from marijuana. my wife got it for me in russia. i still have 1 bottle. it says its made in switzerland! good stuff. but i quit drinking 2 years ago.


I would love to try some of that. 
I think the reason should be obvious.


----------



## Krauthammer (Oct 16, 2009)

Samuel Adams and Leinenkugels. Variety and taste from only 2 brewers. Everyone of their beers are full of win


----------



## JBroll (Oct 16, 2009)

Leinenkugel's 'original' is my dad's favorite beer - nobody in SA carries it, so he has to make periodic trips to Austin to buy a few cases at a time, but we've done the brewery tours and everything.

On the topic of brewery tours... if you're anywhere near San Antonio or Austin, you have no excuse for not visiting Real Ale.

Jeff


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 16, 2009)

the beer here in Korea...is absolute piss.

Cass, Hite, Max...fucking terrrible.

BUT we do get some nice imports from south east asia and the Phillipines. 

San Miguel is quite nice. Tiger beer is good

Tsing Tao is AMAZINGLY good...especially with korean/chinese food.

although i would straight up kill someone if it would mean i get to have:

Fullers Porter
Samuel Smith (anything at all really) Imperial stout.

dont mess. that shit is amazing. incidentally if you drink that with some taco bell. good god. they dont have Taco Bell in seoul..its just plain wrong.


----------



## Stargazer (Jun 22, 2010)

I found another one!! This is the best Brazilian beer 
*Pale ALE INDIA Colorado Beer! 7% GL
*


----------



## fretninjadave (Jun 22, 2010)

leandroab said:


> I really wanted to try the Arrogant Bastard...... People say it's strong... Looks pretty good...
> 
> A friend of the family came from belgium on March, and brought us shittons of beer.. Some very exquisite ones. Belgium surely has one of the best beers in the world!


 

Arrogant bastard sucks dude, but it is strong


----------



## Necky379 (Jun 22, 2010)

budda said:


> When I drink, unless it's a 2-beer-hang-out night, it's to get drunk. And I prefer to get drunk off some Cap'n Cola lol.




same here. if im just watching tv or have work the next day there's nothing i like more than a six pack and a few friends. usually it's rolling rock or coors heavy but my favorite for sure is newcastle. i usually save those for a 1 or 2 beer night. i get drunk off of 101 turkey or makers mark though. i can't drink a shit load of beer.


----------



## JBroll (Jun 22, 2010)

fretninjadave said:


> Arrogant bastard sucks dude, but it is strong



Arrogant Bastard sucks? I can understand not being up for absurdly strong beers, but it is the shining example of an American strong ale and I have yet to find anyone who really liked strong beers and couldn't at least appreciate one or two on occasion. Stone's beers are also a big part of why I don't feel that America lacks much in the way of quality *real* beer - there's something great about listening to a German student complain that all American beers are weak, spend an evening talking about how much better everything is in Germany, and then stay silent after admitting to being outdone by Arrogant Bastard.

Jeff


----------



## Demiurge (Jun 22, 2010)

Arrogant Bastard is awesome, but I'll admit that it took me awhile to get used it. Stone Brewery puts out a lot of different beers (some of it in woefully-small batches) with some great, complex flavors- AB might give the wrong impression as to what they're about as a brewery. 

I've been drinking too much swill lately. Gotta get some Dogfish Head this weekend... or at least some Gritty's.


----------



## Origin (Jun 22, 2010)

Busch
Budweiser
Guiness
Canadian
Blue
Maclay's

etc.


----------



## virus5150 (Jun 23, 2010)

after reading most of this i realize i need to stop drinking cheap beer.
1) guiness
2) coors light
3) pabst blue ribbon
4) natttie boh
5)budwieser

But the rare occassions i find it, Westvleteren is the best thing to be invented.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jun 23, 2010)

JBroll said:


> Fat Tire is very frequently recommended here.
> 
> Jeff



this, i hate beer but its what i drink when im in south carolina cuz you cant get any in florida


----------



## JBroll (Jun 23, 2010)

Guinness need not be a bad thing - there are better stouts, but properly poored Guinness earns few complaints. The American macrobrewed lagers do need to go, though...

Jeff


----------



## JBroll (Jun 23, 2010)

Travis, that's not exactly a glowing recommendation for a beer - 'I hate beer, but I drink this stuff!'

Jeff


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jun 23, 2010)

depends on the beer and what i consider beer. to me things like coors light, bud light and budweiser all have the same tastes and if not very similar. fat tire is something else


----------



## Zoltta (Jun 23, 2010)

Abita Purple Haze


Cant beat it


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 23, 2010)

I have yet to find my preferred brand, but I do have a stronger than average hate for natural light or any other watery shit.


----------



## Fzau (Jun 23, 2010)

Ah, a beer thread and I haven't posted yet 

Duvel, La Chouffe and Westvleteren are awesome 
For regular lagers I prefer Stella Artois, although Pilsner Urquell is good as well.

An occasional Leffe blond goes in nicely and so does Guinness.

Oh, and don't forget about Orval!


----------



## Mr Violence (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm going to have to side with Guinness. In another thread I mentioned I love trying microbrew stuff, but Guinness will always be my old stand by.

I'd be lying if I said I didn't drink the most of that stuff.

And when I want to get shitty, I'll do car bombs. If the bartender is Irish, he either takes offense or does one with me. Either way, it's a good night.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 23, 2010)

I sold a kidney for a 16oz can of Guinness...

I'll drink it saturday


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 23, 2010)

JBroll said:


> Guinness need not be a bad thing - there are better stouts, but properly poored Guinness earns few complaints. The American macrobrewed lagers do need to go, though...
> 
> Jeff


guiness is technically a sessions beer, thats why the alcohol content is lower, it was designed to be able to drink with your buddies longer.

stouts ftw though.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 23, 2010)

Ah, this is an old thread bump that I actually approve of.

I have a 101 ounce double bastard bottle on display in my room. Its a trophy from an EPIC night with an old band I was in.

I havent had any good beer in a while. Last one I had was Lagunitas Hop Stoopid.

I drink a cheapo beer almost every day just to unwind.


----------



## Demiurge (Jun 23, 2010)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I havent had any good beer in a while. Last one I had was Lagunitas Hop Stoopid.
> .



Good beer- I always pick one up when big bottle shoppin'.


----------



## CatPancakes (Jun 24, 2010)

Stella
Blue Moon
Monks Blood
anything from Ommegang


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 24, 2010)

CatPancakes said:


> Monks Blood




Monk's Blood was..... ok.

I had it several months ago. The hops overpowered how complex that beer should have tasted. But I still likes it. I love my red ales.


----------



## CatPancakes (Jun 24, 2010)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Monk's Blood was..... ok.
> 
> I had it several months ago. The hops overpowered how complex that beer should have tasted. But I still likes it. I love my red ales.



we should drink one time. elkton isnt that far.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm Foster-ing as we speak, judge me as you wish.


----------



## White Cluster (Jun 24, 2010)

In my fridge at the moment--Case of Magic Hat #9 and two 64oz. growlers of Berkshire Brewing Steel Rail EPA


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jun 25, 2010)

New Castle
Yuengling 
Victory
Long Trail
Magic Hat
and
Troges


----------



## haffner1 (Jun 25, 2010)

Franziskanner anyone?
Arrogant Bastard is my favorite U.S. beer. I also had something in NY state that has some kind of Irish name a couple months ago, and I am kicking myself, but I can't remember the name.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 25, 2010)

I just had a Guinness...

Holy hell, I forgot how amazing it tasted...

WOW


----------



## JBroll (Jun 27, 2010)

signalgrey said:


> guiness is technically a sessions beer, thats why the alcohol content is lower, it was designed to be able to drink with your buddies longer.
> 
> stouts ftw though.



I know what a session beer is and I also know that it's not a 'type' of beer - it's a description based on alcohol content *and other things* and doesn't rule out actual genres like dry stout. (I prefer oatmeal and coffee stouts myself.)

I'm currently in a smaller town (populated primarily by country-wannabe types who think that life is supposed to be an imitation of a pickup truck commercial) wondering why a 'bar and grill' would dedicate all but one tap handle to AWFUL FIZZY WATERED-DOWN SWILL THAT ALL TASTES THE SAME ANYWAY and the last to a locally-produced soda-that-thinks-it's-a-bock. I'm glad to have one place that has Old Rasputin on tap, but I really wish there was a little more along those lines to be found - I'm usually very close to driving to Houston for a proper dinner and shopping trip. (Ordinarily I just have to wonder how popular Budweiser and Miller beers would be without advertising budgets or how popular Stella Artois would be if it weren't for people who really wanted a Budweiser but wanted to look classier or more cultured, but this is getting out of hand.)

Jeff


----------



## wlfers (Jun 29, 2010)

leandroab said:


> Put it inside the freezer (yes, Brazilians like sub-zero-cold beer)



YES! I seem to be the only one in my group of friends who likes that slightly colder than refrigerated temperature. Then again, for some reason I can handle colder beverages and hotter food than other people? and I dont think my tongue is numb or anything...

Not in any order
Blue Moon
Stella Artois
Sierra Nevada
St Pauli Girl is good...
Hollande is cheap and good...


----------



## JBroll (Jun 29, 2010)

If it's colder, you taste less - if you're paying for good beer like Sierra Nevada,, why would you want to taste less?

Jeff


----------



## leandroab (Jun 29, 2010)

JBroll said:


> If it's colder, you taste less - if you're paying for good beer like Sierra Nevada,, why would you want to taste less?
> 
> Jeff



I'm just used to it, being bad or not. I'm not a connoisseur or some beer tasting judge. it's kinda culture here drinking beer from 0 C° to 3 C° . But what you've said is true though.


----------



## SD83 (Jun 29, 2010)

Straight from the fridge, not too cold (definitly not sub-zero  ). And no food, except when I'm drinking wheatbeer which I rarely do. 
There are lots of good brands, but if I had to pick a favourite, I would definitly pick Pilsner Urquell.
What I can't stand is that they are allowed to call Beck's Gold and other drinks of that kind "beer". "beer-flavoured water", maybe.


----------



## wlfers (Jun 29, 2010)

JBroll said:


> If it's colder, you taste less - if you're paying for good beer like Sierra Nevada,, why would you want to taste less?
> 
> Jeff



I prefer everything I drink that cold, not exclusively beer. And unless I'm out to get hammered I tend to not rush my beer experience so there's plenty of time for it to warm up.


----------



## Taylor2 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey guys,

As a beer NOOOOOOB, I'm interested in trying something new.

I'm not a person who likes a bitter taste, I like a sweeter taste.

Therefore, Guiness = nothx for me.


But do any of you have any recommendations on a beer that is sweeter then the rest and easy to drink?


----------



## leandroab (Jun 29, 2010)

Taylor said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> As a beer NOOOOOOB, I'm interested in trying something new.
> 
> ...



I don't find Guinness bitter at all.. it's a little bit dry though.

You should try a Malzbier, it's pretty sweet.


----------



## JBroll (Jun 29, 2010)

Dark and bitter need not coincide *at all* - Guinness is not bitter by any stretch I can imagine, and if you want bitter then you'll have a hard time going farther than an imperial IPA, available in colors ranging from yellow to slightly darker yellow. 

Bocks and their extensions might be a good start; hefeweizens are safe but may be too sweet. If you're feeling like spending a bit more coin, Belgian-style trippels (and, when you want something a bit less sweet, dubbels) are worth checking out.

You will eventually develop appreciation for the crisper side of bitterness, so although rushing it won't help you can't rule out liking hoppier things in the future.

Jeff


----------



## metalvince333 (Jul 1, 2010)

Faves:

1-Unibroue, La Maudite
2-Unibroue, La Fin Du Monde
3-Heineken (So easy to drink ,even warm)
4-Guiness 
5-Budweiser/Tremblay (Party beer that's cheap and doesnt taste like shit)

I really wanna try the Duvel and the arrogant bastard now..


----------



## Survival101 (Jul 2, 2010)

Leffe Blond is up there for me. 
I tried something called Gouden Carolus Tripel the other night that was fantastic. 
Also had Tripel Karmeliet and that was pretty good as well. 
I haven't had a large variety of brew though, so I don't know how much my opinion matters. 

Magic Hat #9 was pretty good and if I remember correctly Bell's Oberon was as well. 
Unfortunately most of the people I know drink stereotypical "college beer" which I find to be digesting pisswater but maybe I'm a bit of an elitist 

EDIT: Oh, Heineken and Stella Artois are nice every once in awhile as well but I prefer the beer mentioned above.


----------



## JBroll (Jul 2, 2010)

If you drink Heineken, you don't have to worry much about being an elitist.

Jeff


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 2, 2010)

I like:

Yuengling (amazing local beer - actually the oldest brewery in the USA)
Sam Adams Black Lager (pitch black - amazingly full flavor)
Blue Moon hbang
Magic Hat No. 9 and Summer "flavor" (not sure what the 2nd one is called but this shit is ill)


----------



## metalvince333 (Jul 2, 2010)

I tried a draft(if thats the term) Rickard's Red last night and holy tits from mars that its different and so much better! I remember not liking it in bottle but wow seriously I loved it.

Wasnt strong at all but you really tasted the flavours and little subtle details you get after you drank it.The girl that poured it for me had trouble with the thing at first so maybe it was smoother than normal so Ill go try it again this weekend but somewhere else.

Also tried a heineken in draft and I tought it was good but I could smell the alcool in it wich wasnt my favorite thing but in mouth it was pretty good.

Also...Damn the girls were hot in there! I just shaved my beard to look a little cleaner for my job so I looked like a kid but yeah...Le Scratch in Laval,QC Canada is full of hotties.


----------



## AVWIII (Jul 2, 2010)

Here are some of my favourites.
I usually stick to Canadian beers, but there are a few imports that I enjoy

Labatt's Blue 
Cheap, plentiful, and incredibly easy going. Brewed 15 minutes away from me. Love it.
Kronenbourg 1664 
Probably the smoothest beer I've encountered. Great for summer deck drinking.
Mill st. Tankhouse Ale 
My current favourite. 
Mill st. Cobblestone stout 
A great local stout. Much more intense than guiness and not as dry (though I love guiness)
Mill st. Organic
Starting to sound like a Mill street fanboy, but this is more along the lines of the kronenbourg or blue.
Paulaner Salvator Dopplebock 
Really flavourful with no regrets (ie: aftertaste)
Alexander Keith's Dark 
like an easier to handle stout for days I don't want something so heavy. 
Granville Island Heffeweizen 
unfiltered wheat beer. Good stuff.


----------



## Cyntex (Jul 3, 2010)

I love Belgium beer, and I love white beer.
Favs:

Leffe Tripel & Double
Trappiste
Hoegaarden
Duvel
Palm
Brand

But I have to watch my consumption, it was pretty bad when I first got unemployed. Then I got a job and I only drank once a while, and now I;m starting to drink more frequent but less.


----------



## wlfers (Jul 3, 2010)

Survival101 said:


> Leffe Blond is up there for me.
> I tried something called Gouden Carolus Tripel the other night that was fantastic.
> Also had Tripel Karmeliet and that was pretty good as well.
> I haven't had a large variety of brew though, so I don't know how much my opinion matters.



Whether or not an opinion matters... doesn't matter? If you enjoy what you've tried then there's nothing wrong with that!


----------



## yellowv (Jul 8, 2010)

My favorited right now are... 
Dogfish Head 90min 
Stone Ruination
Stone Arrogant Bastard
Duvel
Rouge Northwestern Ale


----------



## auxioluck (Jul 8, 2010)

Dead Guy Ale
Singha
Spaten
Stella Artois
Grolsch Lager
Dos Equis
Peroni
Newcastle (favorite dark beer)
Boulevard Wheat (local brew)
Red Stripe
Fat Tire
Sunshine Wheat
Drop-Kick Ale (local brew)
Corona
Tecate
Modelo Especial (Love me some Mexican beers  )


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jul 8, 2010)

JBroll said:


> I know what a session beer is and I also know that it's not a 'type' of beer - it's a description based on alcohol content *and other things* and doesn't rule out actual genres like dry stout. (I prefer oatmeal and coffee stouts myself.)
> 
> I'm currently in a smaller town (populated primarily by country-wannabe types who think that life is supposed to be an imitation of a pickup truck commercial) wondering why a 'bar and grill' would dedicate all but one tap handle to AWFUL FIZZY WATERED-DOWN SWILL THAT ALL TASTES THE SAME ANYWAY and the last to a locally-produced soda-that-thinks-it's-a-bock. I'm glad to have one place that has Old Rasputin on tap, but I really wish there was a little more along those lines to be found - I'm usually very close to driving to Houston for a proper dinner and shopping trip. (Ordinarily I just have to wonder how popular Budweiser and Miller beers would be without advertising budgets or how popular Stella Artois would be if it weren't for people who really wanted a Budweiser but wanted to look classier or more cultured, but this is getting out of hand.)
> 
> Jeff




Old Rasputin is the greatest stout EVER.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 2, 2010)

I went to my local beer store yesterday (like I do every pay day) to pick up some sixers I have never tried. So I bought some Weinhenstephan which is brewed and Germany is technically the oldest brewery on earth! A beer that has been around that can&#8217;t suck right? ....and I was correct the beer was delicious, if you run across this and like beers brewed under the 1514 German purity law I recommend buying it!

I also bought a liter of Southern Tier Pumpkin (brewed in NY out by Lake Erie). If you have never tried any of their beers, I recommend all of them to you...they are all good. Anyways I bought the Pumpkin one because the fall is my favorite season for beer and I love pumpkins  . This beer is a fcking kick in the face with flavor. By far the pumpkiniest flavored beer I have ever had and just tried the Dogfish Head Punkin ale earlier this week (which was surprisingly weak for them). If you like the fall brewing season as well try one of these if you can find it.


Cheers!


----------



## shredfreak (Sep 2, 2010)

Guiness
leffe brown
delirium blond
hoegaarden blond
lindemans kriek

I rarely get drunk though, prolly been over 3 or 4 years that i got hammered


----------



## Fzau (Sep 2, 2010)

Westvleteren
Duvel
Guiness
Leffe blond
Delirium Tremens
Gulden Draak
La Chouffe
Houblon Chouffe 
Orval Trappist

And Stella Artois and Pilsener Urquell for lagers.
Everyone who loves Heineken is crazy, it's just lemonade.


----------



## Cyntex (Sep 2, 2010)

^La Chouffe (Y)

Right now I am drinking a Karmeliet Tripel, another good beer in the likes of Leffe and Trappiste, cheers!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 2, 2010)

im jealous of all you Europeans...i cant get half of the stuff you guys drink on a regular basis...


----------



## drjenkins (Sep 2, 2010)

Fzau said:


> Westvleteren
> Duvel
> Guiness
> Leffe blond
> ...



You sir, are a right bastard to be able to get Westvleteren!

Thankfully a good friend of mine is about to do a stint on a UN base close to Belgium, so I should be getting some next year...hopefully.


----------



## QuambaFu (Sep 2, 2010)

Leinenkugel, Fireside Nut brown, seasonal winter
New Belgium, Fat Tire
GrainBelt, Nordeast
Schell's, 150th Hopfenmalz
Lift Bridge, Farm Girl Ale

These are all pretty regional to me. The Fat Tire is out of Colorado otherwise it's Wisconsin and Minnesota. Just watch the After The Burial production videos and you'll see Nordeast.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Sep 2, 2010)

You people should know about Abita Abbey Ale. Very nice amber, and not too expensive.


----------



## KoenDercksen (Sep 2, 2010)

Hertog Jan and Grolsch are my favourites...


----------



## Survival101 (Sep 2, 2010)

SchecterWhore said:


> You people should know about Abita Abbey Ale. Very nice amber, and not too expensive.



Definitely good. I was recently introduced to the world of IPAs and I am very happy. There was a particular one by Lost Coast Brewery I enjoyed. 
I also recently had my first Imperial Stout  it was epic. I'd like to try Old Rasputin, since everyone seems to recommend it so adamantly, but until I get ahold of it I'm drinking Samuel Smith Imperial Stout.

EDIT: Just had Old Rasputin. Fuck yes. Absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Jaaaaamie (Sep 2, 2010)

I just buy the cheapest thing I can get my hands on. Although I once bought some dodgy Polish beer that made me very ill after only a few cans


----------



## C2Aye (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm a fan of IPAs and real ales, things like Deuchars, Abbot Ale, Caledonian anything of that nature. Pub in my uni town does guest ales every couple of nights so it's nice to try something new.

As for lagers, I enjoy San Miguel, Corona, Tiger and Cobra but will usually go for the cheap. Like packs of 20 Carslberg for £10 or something ridiculous like that.

Love my whiskeys though. Can't go wrong with Glenfiddich, Talisker or other fine Scotch whiskeys although that might be for another thread


----------



## Cadavuh (Sep 3, 2010)

I drink keystone cuz im a cool college kid


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Sep 3, 2010)

Survival101 said:


> Definitely good. I was recently introduced to the world of IPAs and I am very happy. There was a particular one by Lost Coast Brewery I enjoyed.
> I also recently had my first Imperial Stout  it was epic. I'd like to try Old Rasputin, since everyone seems to recommend it so adamantly, but until I get ahold of it I'm drinking Samuel Smith Imperial Stout.



Old Rasputin is badass. 
The first time I had it, my girlfriend and I had two each. I think that put us somewhere between .03% and .1% BAC, which, Wikipedia tells me, is a good place to be.

Blood alcohol content - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I won't get into details, but it was an awesome night. 

But, seriously, those North Coast beers are excellent. I've had the Pranqster, which I enjoyed thoroughly, and I now have my eyes on Brother Thelonious. My mission is to find excellent and affordable beers, or at least excellent beers. There's a barbecue place in North Hollywood that just opened up a beer bar with a pretty good selection. The barbecue is good, too. Nothing like a nice, tender brisket to go along with an IPA.

THE KANSAS CITY BBQ COMPANY - Kansas City style BBQ restaurant for North Hollwood and all of Los Angeles




C2Aye said:


> Love my whiskeys though. Can't go wrong with Glenfiddich, Talisker or other fine Scotch whiskeys although that might be for another thread



Any love for The Balvenie? And how about bourbons? I was introduced to Blanton's recently. That stuff is truly sent from the gods.


----------



## astrocreep (Sep 3, 2010)

C2Aye said:


> I'm a fan of IPAs and real ales, things like Deuchars, Abbot Ale, Caledonian anything of that nature. Pub in my uni town does guest ales every couple of nights so it's nice to try something new.
> 
> Love my whiskeys though. Can't go wrong with Glenfiddich, Talisker or other fine Scotch whiskeys although that might be for another thread



Nowt wrong with your choice of drink, but dear god, if you live in Scotland please, please, please spell whisky right!


----------



## C2Aye (Sep 3, 2010)

astrocreep said:


> Nowt wrong with your choice of drink, but dear god, if you live in Scotland please, please, please spell whisky right!



Supermassive error on my part, apologies


----------



## C2Aye (Sep 3, 2010)

SchecterWhore said:


> Any love for The Balvenie? And how about bourbons? I was introduced to Blanton's recently. That stuff is truly sent from the gods.



Never tried Balvenie before. My main problem is that being a university student, I can't usually afford to buy whisky on a regular basis so I rarely ever try new things!

I'm undecided about bourbons, although my friend had us try some Jack Daniel's Single Barrel and the stuff was miles better than the regular stuff.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## Cyntex (Sep 4, 2010)

Lol. laughed my ass of, lets go drink some beeeeeer!1!

ot: Drinking a La Trappe Tripel, one of the good things about tripel beers is that they don't have to be that cold to taste good. And I always get paranoid putting beers in the freezer, I am scared they might pop and turn the freezer into a mess.


----------



## JBroll (Sep 4, 2010)

Don't freeze beer. 

Jeff


----------



## lobee (Sep 4, 2010)

Acquired a bomber of Arrogant Bastard and a 4-pack of New Glarus Abt(Belgian Quadrupel). Really looking forward to trying half the Abt tonight and aging the other half!





JBroll said:


> Don't freeze beer.
> 
> Jeff



Unless you're making an Eisbock!


----------



## CatPancakes (Sep 4, 2010)

I had some Magic Hat #9 the other night. Fucking amazing.


----------



## groph (Sep 4, 2010)

Man, I just drink beer to honor tradition (and when I can't stomach hard liquor) so you can typically find me with a can of something local (local meaning it had it's roots in Nova Scotia, I don't care who is brewing it right this instant). Seems like there's so much stuff to learn, a million and one "dos and don'ts" and what have you.. I haven't really tried that much, and I don't really care to analyze a hundred different kinds of microbrewed beers. I'm fine with the "big name" beers around here. Not to rag on you guys who do; you know what you like and you drink it. I also happen to like beer really, really cold. That harsh smack in the face is what refreshes me.

Totally getting off track here.

WAT I LEIK

1. Alexander Keith's India Pale Ale - How original. It's beer
2. Clancy's Amber Ale - Kind of almond-like. I find this pretty refreshing.
3. Moosehead Dry Ice - Cheap, tastes like shit, 6% alcohol. Knock back an 8 pack of these in 20 minutes and you're good to go.
4. Oland's Export - Pretty sure this is still being brewed within 20 minutes of my house. Sort of harsh and bitter.
5. Coor's Light - An American lager that tastes like piss. Wonderful. For the record I'd have to be paid to drink Bud Light. Last summer I impressed the hell out of a couple of 17 year old girls by chugging Bud Light Lime. I wasn't trying to impress them, I was just thirsty as fuck and realized that the beer I was drinking had no balls whatsoever so I could down the entire bottle without stopping for air. They were like "YOU'RE THE BOSS!" so I down a few more for the hell of it. Who am I kidding..


I find I can't really drink beer all night, I'll just get bloated and have to piss every 5 minutes and I'll hardly get buzzed. I'd basically have to eat really lightly and go through a case of strong stuff in less than an hour to get sloppy. Let's get off track again. I've been more into liquor for the time being so allow me to extoll the beauty of Sailor Jerry's Spiced Rum. Take your run of the mill Captain Morgan's Spiced (which is pretty damn good anyway), replace Captain Morgan with a hula girl, knock the alcohol content up to 46% and get rid of the vanilla flavor. This would be very good mixed with Vanilla Coke if that shit still exists.. 

Also I've been getting into double whisky sours whenever I end up downtown. I need to figure out how to make those myself. Still, the drunkest I've ever been has been thanks to Jack Daniel's, only that's back when I was in my underage glory days when I could drink that shit straight like it was orange juice (you should see me drink orange juice). I absolutely cannot drink hard liquor straight unless it's tequila and I'm already hammered as fuck.

/future alcoholic


----------

